# Morton and Basset Vanilla Extract



## forty_caliber (May 1, 2011)

Today at the market there was an in-store coupon for $5.00 off a 4 ounce bottle of Morton and Bassett vanilla extract. Vanilla was on the list so I put it in the cart.  Even with the coupon we paid over $8. 

The description on the bottle says:


> Vanilla  extract adds a mellow flavor and aroma to baked goods and is an  essential ingredient in cookie, custard and ice cream recipes. For a  perfect finish, pour two capfuls in a brewed pot of coffee or tea.  Contains: vanilla bean extraction in 35% alcohol


[FONT=Times New Roman, Georgia, Times][SIZE=-1].[/SIZE][/FONT]

Anyone have experience using this particular brand of vanilla?  What's your favorite brand and why? 

.40


----------



## kadesma (May 1, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> Today at the market there was an in-store coupon for $5.00 off a 4 ounce bottle of Morton and Bassett vanilla extract. Vanilla was on the list so I put it in the cart.  Even with the coupon we paid over $8.
> 
> The description on the bottle says:
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Georgia, Times][SIZE=-1].[/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...


I use this brand .....love it the taste is so much better,
kades


----------



## PattY1 (May 1, 2011)

I make my own. I buy a cheap bottle of vodka and vanilla beans.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2011)

I am like Patty1, I make my own with two split beans in a bottle of light rum.  I just let it sit for a couple of months before I use it.  I have also used cognac in place of the rum.  This is not true extract but a fifth of this stuff is much cheaper and tastier.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 1, 2011)

I make my own, as well.  Arizona Vanilla has some good deals on beans.  I bought a pound of Madagascars last time--that is enough for gallons of extract.  It makes great little gifties!

I use cheap vodka, and, if I recall correctly, half a pound of beans per gallon of vodka.


----------



## natt12321 (May 1, 2011)

I use the Nielsen Massey Vanilla extract, it's £5.51 here but one website claims it to cost $20 for the 118ml (4 oz) bottle. 

What makes vanilla so expensive there?


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2011)

I also make my own vanilla, but I let it age for about 2 years.  Began with a large batch, about a half gallon, and made more about halfway through that first batch's aging process.

In addition to my own vanilla, I use Neilsen-Massey Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla Bean Paste, which is awesomely intense "vanilla."  Love it.  I buy it by the 32-oz. bottle, which runs about $30 (U.S.).


----------



## forty_caliber (May 1, 2011)

Katie H said:


> In addition to my own vanilla, I use Neilsen-Massey Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla Bean Paste, which is awesomely intense "vanilla."  Love it.  I buy it by the 32-oz. bottle, which runs about $30 (U.S.).



I saw this in the store too.  I wasn't sure about it.  What kinds of things do you do with it?

I'll have to check out making my own extract.  Vanilla beans are ultra-expensive around here.  A package with 2 beans generally runs $4 or so.

.40


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 1, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> I saw this in the store too. I wasn't sure about it. What kinds of things do you do with it?
> 
> I'll have to check out making my own extract. Vanilla beans are ultra-expensive around here. A package with 2 beans generally runs $4 or so.
> 
> .40


 

If you are not sure about making your own take one bean and a pint of booze.  Split the bean, the long way, and scrape the seeds into the booze then pop in the bean.  Wait a couple of months and try it.  I make a fifth using two beans and it costs me under $25.00.  I make a bottle around the 4th of July each year and it is ready by Thanksgiving.   I would not tell you this if it was not good.  I am not one to waste booze


----------



## Dawgluver (May 1, 2011)

Penzeys has good vanilla.  We go to Mexico frequently, and get good, very cheap vanilla.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 1, 2011)

I always save out a bean or two and stick them in with some of that 'sugar in the raw'--coarse grained, brownish crystals. Leave it for a couple months and you will have vanilla sugar that is terrific for topping sugar cookies, in tea, or in yogurt.

After my vanilla beans have steeped in the vodka for 6 months to a year, I strain the beans out, bottle the vanilla and add another round of vodka to the used beans.  The second batch takes a little longer, I think, to reach full strength.  

I don't split my beans, I just chop them into little pieces.


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> I saw this in the store too.  I wasn't sure about it.  *What kinds of things do you do with it?*.40



Everything.  It does the most wonderful things to icings.  And, homemade ice cream.............yum.


----------



## forty_caliber (May 1, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Everything.  It does the most wonderful things to icings.  And, homemade ice cream.............yum.



It's on my shopping list.  Gonna have to try it.

.40


----------

